# 8.0 release can correctly recognize Intel 82945G/Gz integrated Graphics Controller?



## lcy66 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi,
The display card of my computer:
under linux: Intel 82945G/Gz integrated Graphics Controller (Inter graphics chipset)
under Windows: Intel 4 Series Express Chipset Family

Do the 8.0 support the card? Because if start X, there are some warning messages in the Xorg.0.log:

......

```
(WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
```
......

I guess the type of the display card is incorrect or should load some modules?

Thank you very much!


----------



## adamk (Dec 7, 2009)

Please attach the full Xorg.0.log file, as well as the output of 'dmesg | grep drm'.

Adam


----------



## lcy66 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi, Adam:
Sorry, the Xorg.0.log is too long(28591 byte), so I paste the part only:


```
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 2.7.1
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "i810"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module i810
(II) UnloadModule: "i810"
(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 2.1.0
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev
(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
        965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
        Mobile Intel\xc2\xae GM45 Express Chipset,
        Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
        [0] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
        [1] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
        [2] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
        [3] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
(II) resource ranges after probing:
        [0] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
        [1] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
        [2] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
        [3] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
        [4] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
        [5] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
        [6] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
        [8] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
        [9] 0   0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 0.1.0
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
        "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Q45/Q43
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "Q45/Q43"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFE800000
(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-2 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "HDMIDDC_C" initialized.
(II) intel(0): HDMI output 2 detected
(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (1 3)
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:E-EDID segment register" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" removed.
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40981
(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40981
(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-2 disconnected
(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1280x1024
(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.
(II) intel(0): detected 32764 kB stolen memory.
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm
(**) intel(0): DPI set to (95, 120)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "exa"
(II) LoadModule: "exa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so
(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 2.4.0
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit
(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
(II) Unloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
        [0] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
        [1] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
        [2] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
        [3] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)
        [4] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)
        [5] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)
        [6] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
        [8] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
        [9] 0   0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 1006592 total, 0 used
(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 4026368 kB available
(WW) intel(0): DRI2 requires UXA
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0
(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.2
(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.
(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.
(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver
(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
```


----------



## adamk (Dec 16, 2009)

That excerpt doesn't show anything wrong.  Is there something specific in the way that X is working (or not working) that makes you think there's a problem?

Also, please use [code][/code] tags around blocks of code or text that you otherwise copy and paste into your post.

Adam


----------



## zeiz (Dec 16, 2009)

It should be 'Attach Files' option (Manage attachemts button in Additional Options section right below Reply to Thread section) so you could just attach a text file with you post.

I often get such messages after new install. The reason could be also /etc/X11/xorg.conf .
What are default resolution and HorizSync and VertRefresh ranges from your monitor specification?
Could you also attach xorg.conf and output of `dmesg |grep vga` ?


----------

